# [RISOLTO] Connessione ADSL deceduta

## Ciccio Bueo

EDIT

stava partendo la scheda di rete... infatti ieri, grazzi all'affidabilità della linea elettrica a treviso, dopo l'ennesimo sbalzo di tensione, che ha portato al riavvio de due pc che ho a casa, non ha più dato segni di vita... cambiata la scheda ora tutto, *sembra* funzionare...

EDIT

Praticamente prima tutto funzionava.... poi da un momento all'altro lo script non funziona più, ho provato a riconfigurarlo, più e più volte, e non c'è più modo di avviare la connessione!!!!

da cosa può dipendere?  

Grazie   :Very Happy: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Wed Jan 19, 2005 8:39 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che errore ti da? Hai aggiornato qualcosa? Devi darci piu' informazioni

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma non funziona nel senso che non si connette? 

a me è successo ieri notte... per un bel po sono rimasto senza adsl. Colpa della telecom suppongo, non del mio pc..

----------

## Onip

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> a me è successo ieri notte... per un bel po sono rimasto senza adsl. Colpa della telecom suppongo, non del mio pc..
> 
> 

 

idem

----------

## knefas

ora dovrebbe funzionare tutto...e' stato un "guasto nazionale,ma i tecnici si sono subito messi al lavoro" (Ipse Dixit 187)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GhePeU

davvero? a me ha funzionato tranquillamente

invece son rimasto senza il 6 gennaio dalle 2.36 fino alle 17.35

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ummm... continua a non funzionare.... faccio adsl-start e poi :

```
..................TIMED OUT
```

ho rifatto + volte adsl-setup usando la configurazione che uso di solito e che ha sempre funzionato...

le ultime modifiche che ho fatto al sistema sono queste:

il 7 gennaio -->

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1955424&highlight=#1955424

l'8 gennaio --> 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1955769&highlight=#1955769

il 9 gennaio -->

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1961744&highlight=#1961744

riassumendo velocemente.. avevo dei problemi all'avvio e allo spegnimento che ho risolto con emerge hotplug, non riuscivo a fare "su" da utente normale e l'ho risolto aggiungento l'utente normale al gruppo "wheel", ho installato un paio di visulizzatori grafici e k3b, e tutto andava, adsl, e programmi, poi invece, da ieri, non c'è più stato modo di connettermi, la linea è buona perchè la sto usando in questo momento tramite un altro pc con windows eXPlosion..

ps. tutti i file di conf che si sono aggiornati facendo etc-update li ho controllati e corretti a mano.

grazie!

----------

## stuart

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. tutti i file di conf che si sono aggiornati facendo etc-update li ho controllati e corretti a mano.
> 
> 

 

mi sà che devi partire da questi

come hai eseguito etc-update?

quali file ti ha aggiornato?

cosa hai corretto a mano?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

SKLERO VIOLENTO   :Twisted Evil: 

allora ho controllato a mano i file  di configurazione che riguardano (penso) la rete:

```
45   echo tux > /etc/hostname

46   echo dominio > /etc/dnsdomainname

47   rc-update add domainname default

48   nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

49   iface_eth0="up"

50   rc-update add net.eth0 default

      nano -w /etc/hosts

      127.0.0.1     localhost

      192.168.0.7   tux.dominio tux

```

e dopo il riavvio e il boot, tutto è andato senza errori, ma nel momento in cui doveva apparire gdm, tutto nero e neanche crtl-alt-backspace reagiva...

ho spento e riavviato... (che bello usando il raiserfs....)

al sucessiovi riavvio gdm funziona, entro come utente, apro il terminale, riconfiguro l'adsl con il comando adsl-setup, faccio adsl-start...... e pc bloccato........... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm che nervosoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

adesso se riavviao col reset mi tocca di sicuro a fare reiserfschek.....

allegria...

allegria....

allegria....

----------

## Onip

Una domanda stupida, ma non è che hai un problema nella conf. dei dns? con adsl-setup cosa metti alla voce dns? io prima mettevo l'ip di un dns delle telecom (ho alice), ma ogni tot dovevo cambiarlo xkè diventava lento a connettersi o delle volte non si connetteva proprio. La soluzione è stata rispondere alla domanda sui dns con 

```
server
```

 In questo modo, così ho capito ma sono pronto a smentite, viene assegnato automaticamente un dns alla tua connessione fra l'intera rosa di quelli telecom, così ne trovi sempre uno disponibile e abb. veloce. Da allora non ho avuto più problemi di connessione.

p.s. tra l'altro ho anche scoperto che quella è la cfg standard di alice su win e che, infatti, si connettteva sempre bene.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

neanche impostando "server" funziona....  eppure prima funzionava!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Onip

sicuramente lo saprai, ma x non fare confusione....

server va SENZA virgolette

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si... lo sapevo.. ma hai fatto benissimo comunque a dirlo.

qualche altra idea?   :Shocked: 

----------

## stuart

pialla i files di configurazione della rete (con backup cioè rinominali)

unmergi rp-pppooe

lo riemergi e te li ricrea

vedi se ti funziona

non ti funziona?

è il kernel

ciao

p.s. anche se tanta gente mi sparerà dietro prima di eseguire etc-update è meglio andare..... piano, piuttosto lascia stare o fanne uno o due alla volta (cioè ad ogni riavvio)

io sul mio portatile ho tenuto un bel pò di files di /etc da aggiornare, sono arrivato a 300 e allora dalla disperazione li ho aggiornati (mannaggia alla pigrizia)

ovviamente funzionava benissimo lo stesso   :Cool: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ma come faccio a riemergerlo se non ho la linea?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ti funziona?
> 
> è il kernel
> ...

 

ma come è possibile? non ho fatto alcuna modifica al kernel... e prima andava....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stuart

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ma come faccio a riemergerlo se non ho la linea?  

 

lo scarichi da windows

lo copi in una partizione condivisa (o lo copi da win montando la partizione)

lo metti in /usr/portage/distfiles o dove hai specificato   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stuart

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

>  *stuart wrote:*   
> 
> non ti funziona?
> 
> è il kernel
> ...

 

qualcosa sarà pure, o no?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho ricontrollato tutti i file di conf interessati rileggendo la guida all'installazione gentoo.... e non ho fatto nessuna modifica... ho riavviato il pc e ora va.............

non riesco a capire....    :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho ricontrollato tutti i file di conf interessati rileggendo la guida all'installazione gentoo.... e non ho fatto nessuna modifica... ho riavviato il pc e ora va.............
> 
> non riesco a capire....   

 

Hai pigiato i tasti sbagliati e la configurazione a run-time è andata a farsi benedire.... riavvianto è tornato tutto come prima  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.... spero!   :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

di nuovo lo stesso problema.......... ho fatto un update world.... ho controllato i file di conf, riavviato, tutto andava........ spento il pc, pranzato, e ora non va e succede tutto esattamente come prima......... adsl che non va e blocco pc....... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

